# what would be the best heads to get



## bigbgto (Nov 10, 2015)

have a 06 with a little bit of work done. just want to know what the best ones out there are to get. i have a texas speed torquer 2 cam in it an varama intake an jba headers..just want more power


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With a 6.0 without a huge cam on a street car something in the 210-230cc runner range. Mamo 220s, AFR 215s or Trickflow 225s are good as well as Dart. Be aware that the first three require $600 roller rockers. Expect $2,500-$3,200 for a pair. For good power on more of a budget sent your 243s out to AI for porting. If you have the extra coin get hollow intake valves and Ti retainers. Get Cometic .040" gaskets for better quench and compression as well as ARP bolts to clamp them down.


----------

